
Containership 3.0: Multicloud Mobile Optimized Kubernetes Management - phildougherty
https://blog.containership.io/containership-3-multicloud-mobile-kubernetes
======
appleHead
Getting a kubernetes cluster up and managing it is still tough for my company
so this looks really cool! Are there any plans to make cluster launches
easier?

~~~
normanjoyner
We definitely understand - we plan on tackling this with the release of our
Containership Kubernetes Service. Users will be able to enter the credentials
to their hosting provider, and CKS will provision a highly-available and
secure Kubernetes cluster on the IaaS of their choice.

~~~
appleHead
Ok, awesome. Is there a mailing list or something that I can join to get
updates on that?

------
jimmyvv
This is amazing

